# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Why women's dreams are much wilder than men's... who often don't remember them ... - Daily Mail

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Mail*Why women's dreams are much wilder than men's... who often don't remember them ...**Daily Mail*This is often a type of dream called a '*lucid dream*', when a person knows they are dreaming. If you are enjoying flying, it can reflect that you are in control of a situation. Feeling fear when flying indicates that you are afraid of challenges or *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Independent Online*Why women's dreams are wilder than men**Independent Online*This is often a type of dream called a *lucid dream*, when a person knows they are dreaming. If you are enjoying flying, it can reflect that you are in control of a situation. Feeling fear when flying indicates that you are afraid of challenges or *...**and more »*

----------


## Arch

Gutted.

----------


## Mancon

I think it is interesting they said pregnancy has a big impact on dreaming. I wonder if it is really true?

----------


## mooseantlers

Dream Guide Team has POSTS? Puffin tsk tsk tsk at the alt.

----------


## Mancon

> Dream Guide Team has POSTS? Puffin tsk tsk tsk at the alt.



I believe it is just automatic. It scans the internet for the words "Lucid Dream" and posts news about it here  :tongue2:

----------


## LuMikkel

I'm gonna go ahead and say that you can't measure dreams by gender. Noone I know, female or male, that I've talked to about the subject (DreamViews not included) has as weird/awesome and vivid dreams as I. For the record, I'm male, and I haven't noticed a difference between men or women's wildness in dreams.

----------

